# What do you think this bunny breed is?



## SweetBun (Mar 30, 2014)

I think its mixed with Lion head but I'm not 100%.  This is the dad to the buns we will be getting  in May.

Thanks


----------



## bjjohns (Mar 30, 2014)

Chinchilla lion head cross? Short ears.


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 31, 2014)

That is what is known as a single maned (SM) Lionhead. The Lionhead gene is dominant, meaning that if a rabbit inherits a copy of it from either parent, you will see its influence. A "good" Lionhead has two copies of the gene, which gives you a much thicker, fuller mane (these animals are said to be "double maned." One copy of the Lionhead gene, and one of the normal coat gene, gives you an animal with a much thinner mane, which may shed out to nearly nothing as the animal matures. I have seen a lot of so-called Lionheads that had barely more than a wisp or two of longer hair between their ears.

The mutation that causes the Lionhead coat was only discovered about 20 years ago, in Europe. As often happens, it has become insanely popular. There have been relatively few Lionheads imported into this country, so most people who have wanted to breed them had to outcross to other breeds. Sizes are all over the road - I have seen "Lionheads" the size of New Zealands, and "Lion Lops" that are pretty much Holland Lops with a mane. The Lionhead has finally made it through the approval process, and is now fully recognized by the America Rabbit Breeders Association. Early in the approval process, the breed standard also allowed the single-maned animals, but the official standard now clearly describes only the double mane. It also limits showable size to less than 4 lbs. Perhaps now that there is official recognition and an official standard, there will be more Lionheads that at least come close to the standard, and fewer that vary widely from it.


----------



## SweetBun (Mar 31, 2014)

Here I thought he was mixed with something.  He has 5 kits now about 2 weeks old.  Our friend found both mom and dad and  took them home.  They had been dumped off in a parking lot.   Mom was pregnant  so our friend had a surprise  recently.  She isn't sure what mom is but I think she looks like an Eng Spot.  Below are 2 of the 5 kits.  We are taking one of these but aren't sure which yet. 

Thanks for all your responses


----------



## aksrabbitgirl (Apr 11, 2014)

IT IS A LION HEAD MIX FOR SURE


----------



## SweetBun (Apr 26, 2014)

9 more days until our bunny is ready to move home!  Vet told the owner that all the kits are girls.  I am shopping hutches now. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know.  This hutch will be inside our house and for 2 buns.  Thanks!


----------



## Marinea (Apr 29, 2014)

Congrats on the new bunnies, but please know that just because two rabbits are litter mates does not mean they will get along as they get older. Female rabbits can get very territorial as they get older and it can lead to some serious fighting and injuries. If you are bringing home two rabbits, please make sure that you are able to separate them into separate living spaces.


----------



## SweetBun (May 3, 2014)

We picked them up tonight. They have a hutch on its way and yes it allows them to be separated so everyone can rest easy.


----------



## Clarabelle (Nov 12, 2014)

It looks lion head, the black color I don't think that is a lion head trait, because it is so shiny I'm going to have to say Rex?


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Nov 13, 2014)

i raise English Spots. the rabbit in the second pic is definately a charlie spot.


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 13, 2014)

Becca'sBunnyBarn said:


> i raise English Spots. the rabbit in the second pic is definately a charlie spot.



It_ can't _be a Charlie, the father is the solid black Lionhead in the first post.



Clarabelle said:


> It looks lion head, the black color I don't think that is a lion head trait, because it is so shiny I'm going to have to say Rex?



At the moment, Black is not a showable color for Lionheads, but they come in black, certainly.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Nov 13, 2014)

so sorry. the pic was small. your right bunnylady, that is spotted, not charlie. oops


----------

